# What Filter For My 180



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright guys now i have 2 ac110s on my 125gallon rb tank i feel they are doing great for that tank no problems whatsoever.now i have a 180 for 5 golds i have and im open to suggestion for the filter set up for that should i just stick with the ac110s i get them cheap 60 out the door.but am looking in other directions.thanks for any help guys and gals
fred


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a Fluval FX5 running my 150 and it works amazing. I've seen them on Ebay for as low as $179.00 with free shipping, Sucks because I paid $275.00 for mine.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ yeah I second that option, I've heard great things about the FX5 systems.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

For a tank that large with a decent bio load, I'd go with a wet/dry, but if you really want a canister, this is what I'd get...

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+12064&pcatid=12064&r=619

I'm not a fan of the FX5, the Eheim is the only thing I'd consider running on a large tank over a wet/dry.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with the FX5. I have 2 of them on my 180g but I have 19 pygos in it, with 5 macs you'll be fine with one fx5


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1) wetdry/sump
2) fx5 /ehim 2260 with mayby some HOB for mech
3) 2 smaller cannisters like rena xp3 or ehim 2217


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

eheim 2260 or 2262 will serve you just fine for bio filtration, it holds 18 liters of media. i have an FX5 but funny enough i haven't hooked it up yet so i can't vouch for it, im waiting on buying 150 gallon before i run it. FX5 runs on a micro-chip, which makes me leary, but it does filter at 925 gph output and 635 gph flow rate, so if money is an issue this may be a better filter for you as you can find them for around $200 on ebay, while the eheim 2260 will cost you a minimum of $350, i think the 2262 may be around $470, and you're looking at an extra $100-$150 for the media. i would also though look into getting a rena xp3 or some ac110's definately for mechanical filtration, and chemical filtration option.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Look into an Eheim Pro 3 2080 and add on a Koralia 6 (or higher)...done deal!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I would go with FX5 for anything above 100gallon. Awesome rate of water flow. Had mines for almost 3 years no complaint, nothing ever broke or need replacing.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

you dont think 2 or even 3 ac110s will do the trick.im not against canisters but have never used one thats all.3 acs only draw 18watts were a fx5 is 50watts.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

HOB filters, especially AC110s can be used for additional mech filtration, but on a big tank like that, I just don't think HOBs can do an adequate job, you need to look at a wet/dry or at least one canister.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

banshee42096 said:


> you dont think 2 or even 3 ac110s will do the trick.im not against canisters but have never used one thats all.3 acs only draw 18watts were a fx5 is 50watts.


 The benifit (one of them)of a cannister is it holds alot more bio media then a hob will.
Something like an eheim 2217 and a ac110 should be fien for your current setup though its always nice to have overkill filtration atm so you can stock with a heavier bioload later and not need to upgrade filtration.

Once you go cannister you won`t want to go back.

-Cannisters hold more media
-Allow the water to drop without some annoying constant splashing of water on the surface
-Allow you to place the intake and return where you want in the tank and allow you to direct the flow to where you want it
-Better media selection and media arrangements
-good cannisters usually run very quiet as unlike hob`s, cannisters that suckup sand should filter it out before it gets to the media while hobs have sand go through the motor before being filtered out.
-Slower flowrate for better media contact time....

For a big tank liek this you want something that can hold some media. The ability to hold a ton of media is why sumps are the ideal filter on aquariums followed by cannisters. Like Joe said, id do at least 1 cannister eheim 2217/rena xp3 size and one hob like emp400 or ac110 though in the future if you want a heavier stock you may want another cannsiter


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

You can always try the new Fluval C4 Hang on filter. It's just like a canister filter, does Mechanical, Biological and Chemical filtration. I would just go with 2 AC110 and Fluval C4. The C4 runs for about 70 dollars.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's a canister filter for you. The SunSun 304b. SunSun is a Chinese company and makes parts for Marineland. The 304b is basically the Asian version of the Marineland C-530 with all the same specs (530 gph), except the SunSun comes with a surfacce skimmer (that works perfectly), AND a UV sterilizer. Do some research and then check out this filter. Most peoples' concern is with getting replacement parts, but you can get them directly from the manufacturer if you need them. I bought one after reading several threads on other forums about it and pretty much everyone that owns one loves it. I have had it running for a week and it is very quiet and puts out a ton of water.
I got mine for $120 total on ebay but they sell for less, I have seen them for $100 w/shipping, which is less that half the price of the Marineland C-530.








They also have several smaller models of this filter for smaller setups.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a single fx5 stuffed top to bottom, side to side (took the prefilter foam out) with bio max rings on my 170g with 7 rbps with no problems.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Run an FX5 filled only with bio media in the trays and then two AC110's for your mechanical filtration.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

so many choices thanks everyone im still continplating.
fred


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i just found some fx5s for sale new for 200 out the door so im picking one up this weekend and then decide what hob to use.what should i put inside the fx5 for media ect.
fred


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Fill all three trays with bio rings and polishing pads. As for hobs go with the AC110's you won't be disappointed.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

dam i just got the fx5 and its huge do you guys think i need any other filtration than that?man thats alot.
fred


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

banshee42096 said:


> i just found some fx5s for sale new for 200 out the door so im picking one up this weekend and then decide what hob to use.what should i put inside the fx5 for media ect.
> fred


look on ebay for fx5's as well. i picked one up there for $180 shipped.

for filter options you could go several routes, i would choose eheim 2262 (or fluval fx5 if you're on a budget), 2 AC110's, and some kind of wet/dry filtration for additional handling of bio waste.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

For a tank that big... I would run a wet/dry or nice DYI sump....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Fill all trays with ceramic rings. You may put a little filter floss in the bottom tray but other than that ceramic rings and your set. You will not be let down with the level of filtration your going to have with that FX5.

On a side note you will not have to clean the FX5 out but maybe once every few months to rinse the sponges unless you feed a lot of live food. When you do clean out the sponges make sure you keep those ceramic rings in warm water so the bacteria doesn't die off.(Don't let the rings dry out). Good luck and great choice on filters.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

banshee42096 said:


> dam i just got the fx5 and its huge do you guys think i need any other filtration than that?man thats alot.
> fred


Just maybe a hob like the ac110 filter for mechanical filtration, the fx5 and ac110 combo will keep your water crystal clear and provide all the bio filtration you need.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys and gals
fred


----------

